# Starting a Mobile Coffee Business:



## coffeecloud0892 (8 mo ago)

Hi guys I am a complete novice starting out in the coffee industry and was wondering does anyone have any experience operating a mobile coffee takeaway business? Namely some info around starting a fully-kitted out coffee cart business as opposed to a truck, van, or trailer.
I'm interested in the added portability that a compact push around or bike-driven cart can provide. Im interested in creating this business for both roadside service and event hire.

What are the considerations, costs, pros/cons of starting this business? I am based in Melbourne with intention to expand into other Australian main cities.

Attached below is rough idea of what the cart would look like









Thank you


----------



## slimx (7 mo ago)

When it comes to costs you're not going to have an issue. Coffee is a lucrative industry, having a cart that doesn't even consume petrol will make it even cheaper. 

Though you will face a fair bit of issues in terms of business registration, insurance, location etc. 
Few points to consider:

You need a designated business address / You can use your home - as most mobile businesses do or a VO
You will need to get permits to operate in areas // ie. if you were offering catering at a venue it would be okay but off the street it is technically illegal / THOUGH many people still do it
=== Most food trucks operate out of privately owned land - that way noone can tell them to leave but the landlord (which they assumely have permission from).

Australian coffee is very good. Starbucks has barely made a dent here, what are you bringing to the table / something important to consider - CAN You Compete?
Push carts are not common in Australia - they're seen as more "third world" and people may be more 'turned off' or it may just have the opposite effect.

The best advice I can offer is - make sure you're bringing something to the table // then you could work around the legal loopholes later  

I'd be happy to help you think of business names  there are some great name ideas around for coffee carts and trucks. 

The cart will cost you around $5k-7k (promo wheels)
Business registration and what not $500 (incl. ip australia)
Website $1100 - 1500 for something decent (Web Uplink)
Nice Coffee Machine (you need something that'd work in a cart so have to research that)

The rest is labour


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

coffeecloud0892 said:


> Hi guys I am a complete novice starting out in the coffee industry and was wondering does anyone have any experience operating a mobile coffee takeaway business? Namely some info around starting a fully-kitted out coffee cart business as opposed to a truck, van, or trailer.
> I'm interested in the added portability that a compact push around or bike-driven cart can provide. Im interested in creating this business for both roadside service and event hire.
> 
> What are the considerations, costs, pros/cons of starting this business? I am based in Melbourne with intention to expand into other Australian main cities.
> ...


Firstly you need to understand what the average Australian expects from a coffee.

Good coffee only comes from an espresso machine. These machines being heavy and energy demanding are not the sort of thing you could operate from a bicycle or cart. Do your research. With all impulse style consumer sales, marketing and position are everything. Fundamentally coffee 'carts' are a good business, assuming they are in a good location and have a good USP.


----------

